# Corsair H70 Mounting Kitzz Intel Sockel 1150



## Highspeed30 (21. November 2017)

Hallo Corsair Team, 

ich habe eine H70 die schon etwas betuchter ist und wollte für diese einen Mounting Kit 
um sie auf Aktuelle Intel 115. Boards zu montieren. 

Habe auch schon euren Service angeschrieben und dieser hat mir die Ersatzteilnummer CW-8960013 gegeben.
So nun zwei Fragen dazu:
Bei eurem Service lautet die Tiket IS: #646694
Da es nirgendwo auch Bilder zu dem Kit gibt ist es den der richtige? 
und gibt es denn in Deutschland auch einen Vertrieb dafür denn 9,99 Euro ist ja noch OK für das ersatzteil aber dann noch mal 7 Eur Versand dazu???

Gruß und schönen Tag


----------



## Highspeed30 (4. Dezember 2017)

Keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Juli 2018)

Bei dem Mounting Kit mit der Teilenummer CW-8960013 handelt es sich um das Kit für
H40/H50/H55/H70/H90/H110 Hydro Cooler Intel  Mounting Bracket Kit welches für den Sockel 115x passt.


----------

